# Don't eat granola bars in front of your bunny!



## Buneary49 (Jan 21, 2009)

:shock:Hey bunny lovers there is some thing you should know.

Don't eat granola bars in front of your pet bunny

Why?:bunny19Well tonight I was having a granola bar while buneary was out his cage having his excise,.

:bunnyheartBuneary got wind of that granola bar and stole it.

I had to chase buneary to get back my granola bar,

oh man who would thought that buns love those oats and dates.

:bunny19rabbits have a good sense of smell, so please don't 

eat granola bars in front of your rabbit,:bunny18

oh yeah bunnies have a sweet tooth.:bunny24


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 21, 2009)

HAHA! I bet! they love oats and all those good things in granola bars! I bet Buneary was cute stealing your bar tho!


----------



## Buneary49 (Jan 21, 2009)

yes, but I need to have his nails trimmed.


----------



## furryface (Jan 21, 2009)

well..there's your problem...

you didn't share! :biggrin2:

see you give them a bite and then you get to eat in peace LOL


----------



## Buneary49 (Jan 21, 2009)

Today I gave him a little a treat.

but I teach him how to do a little dance.

another have you eat wash your hands before you cuddle your bunny he or she will smell food them and to eat your finger.


----------



## pla725 (Jan 21, 2009)

They can be moochers.Maddie stole a bag of crackers from me. Anytime I go into therefrigerator I get the begging look from at least two rabbits if not all.


----------



## Buneary49 (Jan 21, 2009)

Haha ha LOL OH MY GOD they want to melt your heart so you give to thier charity.


----------



## Buneary49 (Jan 21, 2009)

:bunnydance:ok now get this I have a apple and i begain to eat it, than buneary rattles his cage I let him out for some excise he come up to me and stands on his hind legs

and paws at me for some of my apple...


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Buneary49 wrote: *


> :bunnydance:ok now get this I have a apple and i begain to eat it, than buneary rattles his cage I let him out for some excise he come up to me and stands on his hind legs
> 
> and paws at me for some of my apple...


Oh yes! My buns get apples for treats sometimes. They say, "yummy, yummy!"


----------



## Buneary49 (Jan 22, 2009)

that cruchy goodness , you can use the appe juice on the old bunny toys to get them chewing on thier toys.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Jan 24, 2009)

Anything I put in my mouth my bunny thinks should go in his!


----------

